# Simple breads.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Bread mix=3cups flour,1 pack yeast,1 teasp salt,1tbsp sugar, about a cup of warm milk. Crackers=2 cups flour,1 teasp salt,2 tbsp Crisco, enough milk to make a none sticky dough, don't knead just form into small balls and roll thing, baked till slightly brown on a 350 oven. For pre-package bread mix I add1/2 cup of dry milk all its needed is warm water to make the dough, great on camping trips.


----------

